# paradise city aug 06



## maus (Dec 29, 2008)

what a shitty time.
but, i had a nice camera to play with.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v668/enginexsummer/west philly/paradise city blues/


----------



## maus (Dec 30, 2008)

oh come on.
well, i thought some folks on here might be familiar. might dredge up some nice/terrible memories.


----------



## maus (Dec 30, 2008)

a really scummy 8-storey squatted apt building in west philly. as far as i know its still there although supposedly its getting torn down sometime soon.


----------



## belleZ (Dec 30, 2008)

maus said:


> what a shitty time.
> but, i had a nice camera to play with.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v668/enginexsummer/west philly/paradise city blues/



these photos look like fun to me, but what do i know..


----------



## dVEC (Dec 30, 2008)

Paradiiiiiiiiiise!

Kinda miss it, but kinda don't.

Miss a couple of the folks I see in those pics a lot more.

P.S. don't shit in the elevator tower or else someone you've never met will move in a year later and clean it up ragefully and then eventually become your fiancee.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 30, 2008)

paradise city has good memories for me.

somewhat bland.. yet good. so I cantcomplain


----------



## Mouse (Dec 30, 2008)

holy crap! that wheel chair is still there? it' been like 2 year since I've been ther. lol


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 30, 2008)

amazingly i couldnt find a way in last time i was there (back in august)


----------



## Labea (Dec 31, 2008)

i recall hearing about an 8 story squat in philly. apparently the higher the story the more intense the drinking and partying; if you had a room around the 8th or 7th floor, people would just walk in and take over i guess. and i heard the elevator shaft was filled with two stories worth of trash... ALL HEARSAY.

i guess it sucks that its being torn down?


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 31, 2008)

Labea said:


> i recall hearing about an 8 story squat in philly. apparently the higher the story the more intense the drinking and partying; if you had a room around the 8th or 7th floor, people would just walk in and take over i guess. and i heard the elevator shaft was filled with two stories worth of trash... ALL HEARSAY.
> 
> i guess it sucks that its being torn down?



I can only think of two buildings in philly where this would be possible, and i've never heard of either of them being used like that. One was the Goldtex building on 12th and Pearl, 12 stories on the edge of downtown. It was mostly crackheads and heroin junkies living in there, and for the most part they only stuck to the basement. 

The other is the Beury Building on N. Broad, i can't remember how many stories. I only know of a couple scrappers who frequented the place. I do know that the owner (who is currently in prison for this) was paying bums and crackheads to throw all the asbestos down the elevator shafts. I never saw any signs of squatting though, mostly because the place is a death trap and is threatening to cave in on itself and/or broad street.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 31, 2008)

paradise city is beign torn down?? when? I wanna go visit again before it's gone!


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm going to head down that way sometime this week and see if its A) open again or B) if theres any sign of impending demo...


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2009)

the ratio of preachy grafitti to regular grafitti is off the charts lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 2, 2009)

ive walked by it a dozen or more times, even showed people how to get there. never went in though.


----------



## maus (Jan 8, 2009)

Mouse said:


> paradise city is beign torn down?? when? I wanna go visit again before it's gone!



when i lived there, jascha and i would talk about how much we wanted to piss on its ruins after this happened.

as i said, it was NOT really a good part of my life...


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 25, 2009)

Went by today. It is still standing, although a couple weeks ago, zoning notices where put on some of the doors and windows saying that whoever owns it has plans to make it into 126 (give or take) apartment units. Not sure if they are going to tear it down or just rehab it.


----------



## SweetMilitia (Aug 12, 2009)

that would be alot of rehab

as everyone else said, kinda miss it kinda dont

didnt know you never went matty, tho yoiu were never in phla when I was. 

Im in Orlando now, anyboidy around here?


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 12, 2009)

god i miss philly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 12, 2009)

i only kicked it i paradise back during pointless of "0sumthin or another....but that palce is awsome....reminded me of the tav out in hollywierd....get drunk and get lost fer hours tryin ta find yer way around....


----------

